# Top Entrances and SHB/Ventilation Question and Quilts



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

BTW, I have zero intent to ever use anything harsher than sugar inside the box to include going foundationless. I would like to be able to run them as I did in the past but realize that ain't possible but do not want to have to resort to nuking everything.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

FWIW I use a shim as a top entrance, and a solid bottom board (w/o an entrance). I don't use traps or screened bottom boards (at least, on all the hives) and I don't have a problem with SHB. There are a few in there, but they don't take over that quickly.

I am looking into a quilt or upper ventilation area for next year though.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks. So maybe my concern over SHB may just be paranoia over something unfamiliar? The entrance traps could be overkill then. I just remember how a little inattention could lead to moth problems and from the comments on SHB I assumed it was even more likely to occur.


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

Specialkayme said:


> I am looking into a quilt or upper ventilation area for next year though.


I am using a top quilt box made from a standard Langstroth shallow which contains natural insulating material (wood shavings) supported by thin solid wooden insert with two screened 3 1/2 inch openings.

My top covers are migratory style with ventilated front and rear screened eaves to allow air circulation above the wood shavings. Wood shavings are hygroscopic and transport moisture via capillary action from the hive to the ventilated eves. 

This will be my first winter with this arrangement so I be able to tell you how it works come next spring.

Here is a link to a description of the hive and a set of photos.

http://www.warrebeek.com/hhhive.html


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Very nice GG. Do you have plans for those covers?

Keep me informed on how your winter goes. I'm very interested.


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

Specialkayme said:


> Very nice GG. Do you have plans for those covers?


These are for 8-frame hive bodies. The materials are 1/2" exterior plywood and 1x2 stock.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks GG. I certainly have a new winter project (as if my wife will be fond of another one).


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

Here are drawings of the top and quilt box...



















... and one of the complete 2 deep 8-frame hive.










In the photo the top is covered with a piece of corrugated PVC for additional protection from the elements.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice looking covers.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

warrior said:


> So maybe my concern over SHB may just be paranoia over something unfamiliar?


You should be so lucky. First rule....put your hives in FULL sun!


----------

